# Scotland for new years eve,



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Guys 
I need some help from our Haggis eating, whisky (without an e now) drinking friends north of the border,  
I know the wall was built to keep the Sassenach's out, but are us friendly Celts from wales allowed in   ,
Me and Mrs T are thinking of going up this year to see the fireworks and have a bit of a tour around, so have a couple of questions if you may,
Where would be best to park up, 
is the tram running at that time, I know in London the tubes run to clear the area, 
so we fancy parking up out of town and travel in on public transport, then back any ideas,
thanks in advance
Misty

Edited, to take the 'e' out of Whiskey, don't want to upset the jocks seen the size of them,,, 8O 8O


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Avimore area stunning plenty of pubs u can pitch up on. Edinburgh will be so expensive. But I would go up north way or inverness


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Haggis munching is a bad enough insult, BUT whiskey is a heinous crime. We drink whisky up here. However,you will be made welcome in many places. Melrose, Stonehaven and of course Edinburgh (you need tickets!!). Have a good time wherever you end up.

Dave


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry to be pedantic but it's Whisky up here! Can't help with your question re the farcical tram in the capital,I hardly venture into Glasgow far less Edinburgh.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

For New Years Eve, anywhere in Scotland you will be made welcome. It is the only place to be really.

This from a London boy as well.

cabby


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Grantown in Spey - campsite on edge of town, centre of town closed off for "Hogmanay in the Square" party complete with ceilidh band, Shetland fiddlers, dancing in the square and fireworks at midnight. Oh it is free! No tickets needed, take you own drinks into the square, couple of good pubs pre 11 pm (when the party starts). Great atmosphere.

Or Stonehaven for fire ball festival.

Edinburgh very big and busy, need tickets for Princes Street.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Now Sorted,
Moffat CC&C is full and has been for some time   
but the nice lady gave me a number to ring,
The Green Frog,
spoke to another nice lady, ( are all Mrs Jocks Nice :? :? )
and she has room for us £5.50 a unit and £4.00 hook up,
its at the back of the Moffat site, walking distance to town,
hope the stagger home ain't to bad after trying that Scottish brew,
plenty of room left,
no showers,
own san
so here's to the bells and haggis and nips,
and some dude blowing a bag of wind making squawkin noises :lol: :lol: 
Misty


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

No showers at the Frog in Moffat and own san necessary! However, you are a spit from the Moffat site, in fact some of the pitches at the end of the site nearest to you are within touching distance (well nearly). Just pop over and us the facilities. Provided you don't make it obvious, ie in dressing gown, who will know.

I did not tell you this, but have a great time. 

The pub attached to the Buccleuch Arms hotel is a good and friendly place, give my regards to Jeanette.

Dave


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Dave,
we have our own shower not that I use it much,  I'm on holiday :lol: 
as for own san I do crap in the thetford oh don't start that again, 8O 8O 
just looking for a hogmany dinner now, 
and I will pop in the pub for you, give your regards and have one for you,
Is that Jeanette another nice lady,
Misty
oh also does that track next to the site act as a short cut to town?


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Misty at
Remember the CCC do a Motorhome visit at I think £7.00. Use of facilities, top up water and drain grey and black waste. Even when a site is full. I think you can stay for a few hours.

Enjoy your visit.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey jamsie,
£7.00 a pop    
That's almost what we are paying for a night, at the frog 
  
The frog is a campsite with the normal minimal stuff,
Waste water, chemical disposal oh and free fresh water, 
Oh and bucksfizz breakfast on new years day, :lol: :lol: 
So now looking forward to our away up north over the border
Best I buy a bottle of whisky for Xmas and get use to the taste,
Dontbwant to look odd drinking g and t :wink: :wink: 
Thanks for the heads up though
Misty


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Misty
If you are new to whisky may I suggest that you but a decent one. A single malt rather than a blended variety I would suggest. Plenty of good island malts available. IMHO the blended whisky is a bit harsh (others may disagree).
Enjoy you wee nippy sweety. :wink:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Misty, I hate whisky, (unfortunate loss of two days when 15  ) don't even like the smell, makes it good for my single malt drinking partner, knows he wont lose any to me. 
Whiskies from Isla are very peaty, smell like TCP to me, so if you want G&T have it or that famous Scots drink Vodka and IrnBru how i wish i had patented that one :lol: 

Have a great time

Sue 

Scot born and bred now doing missionary work in England :wink: :lol:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Just been told to forget the whisky and drink
Buckfast tonic :? :? 
Suppose to be good for you, 
Misty


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Have a Drambuie :wink:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I feel sorry for anyone who was off the whisky at 15, it happened to me when I was a couple of years older; however I got over it. The Moffat wool mill has a good whisky section with tasters and the girls in there will help you out. Whether you go through the C&CC site or out to the main road, the distance into the town centre is about the same.

I think the comparison of Islay whisky and TCP is valid, and could put you of the cratur for life. Bowmore used to make a malt, Bowmore Surf which could be easily mistaken for TCP. Try a nice smooth Speyside, Glenlivet 12 or 18 are my personal favourites. 12 when I am buying, 18 when you are buying!!

Enjoy yourself.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Spent a night at the Bowmore distillery on Islay once.

There was only me and my mates on the tour. We did our best to charm the wee Lassie doing the tour (oh those mini kilts  ) and it paid off as we spent a good hour in the bar trying various samples so much so nobody could drive so there we stayed.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: M*



rocky1968 said:


> Avimore area stunning plenty of pubs u can pitch up on. Edinburgh will be so expensive. But I would go up north way or inverness


Edinburgh isnt expensive. They have a street party for which tickets are wbout a tenner. You can take your own drink. We, did it a few years ago and saw Madness on stage which was all part of the deal.


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of anywhere about hour and a half from Southport for New Years eve.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

mistycat said:


> Hey jamsie,
> £7.00 a pop
> That's almost what we are paying for a night, at the frog
> 
> ...


Ah but there is so e superb gin made in this part if the country, Caorunn from Balmenach distillery on Speyside is superb especially with a slice of red skinned apple in it, Hendricks is good too although my favourite is Caorunn is my favourite. So nothing wrong with drinking gin in Whisky country!!!!!


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

So, your coming to Gods country then, I do hope you enjoy the site at Moffat, the town is very sleepy most of the time and the natives are wonderful, whether you go to the Pub, for an ice cream, Fish and Chips, or even, a wander round, you'll be vey pleased you came here.

We live not far from Moffat and go there regularly for hill walks, home baking, good 21 day steaks at the local Butchers, and the Pub, especially The Black Bull, which has some very entertaining regulars.

The thing about Whisky is, you have to like it, theres no happy medium, you can sample the best Malts Scotland has to offer but you have to like it. Me I taste the Dram first, then add a dash of bottled water, no chlorine in it, and enjoy.

Now the sample, you may want to try milder malts like Glenmorangie, or Glenfiddich, maybe Glenlivet, but stay firmly away from Islay, until you know your way round the whisky Gantry otherwise youll tend to dislike the pungenciy or the aroma, and you just get confused...

Whatever you do, enjoy and don't think for a minute you won't be able to keep up with Scots...it's all talk..anyway have a great time....Slainte

Norrie..


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Norrie,
Thanks for that seems like you scots are very welcoming, :lol: :lol: 
we do hope to have a good time over the border, just going to chill out, a bit of walking and see the new year in Scottish style,
so going to have a whisky, never liked the smell in my younger days so hopefully it will be good,
Misty


----------

